# Lyft delivery request



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Got my first lift delivery requests.

No I didn't accept them

Had a couple of other nearly identical ones, same distance, 2 minutes longer, a dollar or two more all seemed to be a originating from Costco


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Got my first lift delivery requests.
> 
> No I didn't accept them
> 
> Had a couple of other nearly identical ones, same distance, 2 minutes longer, a dollar or two more all seemed to be a originating from Costco


Can someone tell me from the screenshot, if any minion driver or ant is incentivized by the $2.25 ride bonus? 

Meanwhile, the surge fare on Uber is 1.5X - 2.5X. Who the hell bothers with Lyft?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You get multiplier surge in your market?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> You get multiplier surge in your market?


Yes. Uber still has multiplier surge. And, Lyft had multiplier prime time here before too. Until, they got greedy and wanted to keep more of the money from the fare.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm moving to Canadia

Right there aboot toronto, eh?

I think I can blend in real well, they won't ever know I'm not a local

"Ey mate, how's the surge today eh? Right aboot 2x would ya say eh? What? 3x? Gee golly that's a lot, don'tya know?"


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Good luck getting a multiple on Lyft. It'll just vanish off your screen and reappear, as if you didn't know you accepted higher pay. Then you have to go and cancel it because they're trying to rip you off.

I think I got a 200% surge once, when uber was charging 500%. Then they think you're going to do 50% extra at bar closing and try to jip you on that too.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

How'd I do with the Canadian blending in, mate? Shall we throw some shrimp on the barbie?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> How'd I do with the Canadian blending in, mate? Shall we throw some shrimp on the barbie?


Sorry, you confuse Australia with Canada. Or, you been watching too many commercials with Paul Hogan.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So no shrimp on the Barbie?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Can someone tell me from the screenshot, if any minion driver or ant is incentivized by the $2.25 ride bonus?


I'm extremely incentivized to decline the ride.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I misread the map. Was not coming from Costco, I was the one near Costco. 🙈

Also unlike UE deliveries, the 2.5mi quoted is clearly for the distance between pickup and dropoff only, and does not include distance from current location to pickup. That makes it extra unclear whether the ~30min quoted includes travel time to pickup location, or not.... I'd have to bet on NOT, which would make it an even worse offer than it looks like at first glance.


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm moving to Canadia
> 
> Right there aboot toronto, eh?
> 
> ...


Dontcha know. No y or apostrophe. Imposter


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

🙈


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Got my first lift delivery requests.
> 
> No I didn't accept them
> 
> Had a couple of other nearly identical ones, same distance, 2 minutes longer, a dollar or two more all seemed to be a originating from Costco


On a per-mile basis that's not bad.

It's the time that's a HUUUUUUUGE red flag.

Half hour for 2.5 miles. Either your shopping, waiting for overworked minimum-wage staff to bring it to you or they expect you to jog to deliver it.

Either way SURVEY SAYS


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> On a per-mile basis that's not bad.
> 
> It's the time that's a HUUUUUUUGE red flag.
> 
> ...


I never signed up for them but get the requests just the same.
My last was 4.84 guaranteed and it was 5 minutes away.
I always ignore them.


----------

